# Roubaix Elite vs. Comp



## Buzzy5055 (Aug 12, 2009)

New to biking. My primary goals are fitness and comfort. Not looking to race or do anything over a couple hours at a time. I'm 6'2", 190 lbs and in pretty good shape - run or play basketabll 4-5 times a week. I appreciate any input you guys have for me on these issues:

Thoughts on a 2010 Roubaix Elite for $1600 flat from LBS. Is it worth paying the extra dough for the 2010 comp? Both bikes would include a fitting session, and assume the Comp would be available at the same discount as the Elite. Will the Elite be fine for my purposes, or will I want/need to upgrade? I would rather only buy one bike, and pay more up front, than buy one and want to upgrade soon. I've ridden them both and can't tell a difference. I guess my question is whether I will be able to tell enough of a difference after riding for awhile and wish I had upgraded to the comp. Pretty subjective, I know, but all input is truly appreciated. Finally - any reason to go for the triple instead of the double? 

Thanks -


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I vote to save your money and go with the Elite. The framesets are the same, as is the drivetrain, so the remaining differences are with wheelsets (basically a wash, though), brakes (get a set of Kool Stops for $20) and cranksets (both Shimano, but non-series on the Elite). I'd be very surprised if you could tell any difference riding both back to back.

Regarding triple versus compact cranks, that should be determined by the terrain you ride and your fitness level. If you think you'll need the third chainring of a triple on the hills, then that's the way to go. OTOH, if the compromise the compact offers fills your needs, the advantages are (slightly) lighter weight and (slightly) less complex set up. Neither are irreversable decisions, though because you could always swap cranksets out.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I agree with PJ352. The differences between the two bikes are the cranks and the brakes. The crank is still a Shimano crank but more of a Tiagra level and the brakes are Tektro brakes. Outside of that there is no difference between the two bikes. Like PJ352 said, with different pads the Tektros will work well. I have no clue as to what the difference is between the crank on the Elie vs the crank on the Comp except, perhaps, weight.

Save yourself some cash and go with the Elite. Use the money saved to purchase other necessities like a helmet, shorts, water bottles and cages, etc.

Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## Buzzy5055 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Very helpful and I appreciate it.


----------



## jordantbro (Mar 9, 2010)

I was in a similar situation with the Tarmac a few weeks ago. Comp vs. Elite. I ended up with the Comp, but only because the deal got so close that the raw cost of the 'upgraded' parts made it make some sense. That said, I completely agree with what was said above, you'd likely never notice the difference between the cranks, brakes or wheels. Part of my justification was that if I ever upgraded my group, I might have a better chance selling a complete 105 group vs. the mixed Elite group.

Either way, it will be a great bike. I've been beyond thrilled with my Tarmac Comp.

Enjoy!


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

1600 is a great deal for a 2010 if it is an elite and not the base Roubaix.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

dont be worried about the no name brakes on the elite, the pads are lousy but the brakes are fine, i changed to dura ace pads and the brakes will stop you as good as anything else, i also have no problems with the stock shimano crank on the elite, over 4000 miles and its good to go, go for the elite and put the money you save towards a nice set of wheels, i didnt even go high end a nice set of ultegra SL's were good enough for me to feel a difference in climbing and how the hubs roll, wheels are really the only place where youll feel much of a difference anyway


----------

